# Flex driver and Covid



## Zhendos (May 25, 2017)

Do you guys know whether Amazon helps somehow for flex drivers who got sick with Corona?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Why, it is not Amazon's fault?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Zhendos said:


> Do you guys know whether Amazon helps somehow for flex drivers who got sick with Corona?


The "Amazon Relief Fund" has invested millions of dollars in helping those in need. A Flex Driver who is sick from Covid-19 during this "national emergency", is qualified to apply.

Here is the link: Amazon Relief Fund 

Good luck!


----------

